# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Klieren >  Gezocht: diabetes type 2 patiënten vanaf 25 jaar (m/v)

## Trimbos Instituut

Beste Diabetespatiënt,

Momenteel doet het Trimbos-instituut onderzoek naar de mentale weerbaarheid en het welbevinden van mensen met diabetes type 2.

Ben jij 25 jaar of ouder en heb je al minimaal 1 jaar diabetes type 2? Ga dan naar http://veerkracht.nfonderzoek.nl en vul de vragenlijst in. Het invullen neemt slechts 10 minuten.

Door mee te doen aan dit onderzoek kun je een belangrijke bijdrage leveren aan het optimaliseren van het interventie aanbod voor diabetespatiënten. Bovendien maak je kans op één van de vijf boeken Mental fitness die onder de deelnemers worden verloot!

Voor meer informatie over dit onderzoek kun je contact opnemen met Marion Spijkerman ([email protected]).

Alvast hartelijk bedankt voor het invullen van de vragenlijst!

----------

